# Lawrance ?



## fish on (Mar 26, 2006)

I have a 622 c and i can not seem to get the gps to lock on to my location. I can move the arrows around and get my location but when i move off the screen it wont move with me. It seemed to have started when i scan over to lake michigan from my house. Any help would be app.


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

Did you try a reset? I'm not familiar with the unit but it's a thought.


----------

